# Need 1 for Overnighter, Sat-Sun May 5-6



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Had a cancellation and have 1 spot to fill. Need your own gear. If interested send me a PM with Phone # and I will call you to discuss details. Thx. bjd76


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

*spot filled*

full crew! send me a PM with your name and number adn I will add you to the "reserve" list. Need to have your own suitable gear.


----------



## boy879 (May 1, 2012)

Good luck Bruce!

See u there!

BOY


----------

